# Possible HGH Pens?!



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Funny one here, my gf's best mate found these in her bf's drawer and has texted a pic of them to me as she knows I used to take gear etc, I have never seen these before but my best guess would be some sort of cheap Chinese preloaded HGH pens or maybe Insulin..........anyone have any idea's? Cheers guys!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Fireworks?


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

No idea but would fvck inject that into myself ! Unknown origin, unknown content. No Ta


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Siphasi said:


> No idea but would fvck inject that into myself ! Unknown origin, unknown content. No Ta


Yeah I know, looks very poorly made or fake.............the guy is massively over weight too and doesn't even train either so his gf is quite worried about it, I'm guessing he will be trying it for its fat burning properties haha!


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

I googled HKDS Ds330 and didnt come up with anything. Very dubious if you ask me. Await other responses I guess..


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Siphasi said:


> I googled HKDS Ds330 and didnt come up with anything. Very dubious if you ask me. Await other responses I guess..


Likewise.

If he's fat/overweight then gear/HGH would be a longshot.

Could be a million different things. MT2? Superglue? Tiling grout?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

Teeth whitening gel?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Rocket propelled dildo's


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Likewise.
> 
> If he's fat/overweight then gear/HGH would be a longshot.
> 
> Could be a million different things. MT2? Superglue? Tiling grout?


Very true, its just the Chinese looking writing on it that made me think HGH................I don't know why she doesn't just ask him as they live together lol!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Rocket propelled dildo's


Aww and now she's spoiled his surprise haha!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Teeth whitening gel?


Maybe, you ever used some that came in syringes like that?!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

EDIT: duplicate post


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like thermal paste to me which is used for processors etc on computers.

EDIT: Quick google search turned up this:

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=thermal+paste&um=1&hl=en&client=firefox-a&sa=N&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&biw=1280&bih=671&tbm=isch&tbnid=yRDW4uIzGuTmJM:&imgrefurl=http://qwertykom.co.uk/product-info.php%3Fpid206.html&docid=fBxIlWGF5Pew-M&imgurl=http://qwertykom.co.uk/avactis-images/1g-white-AC330-CPU-Thermal-Paste-Heatsink-Compound-Silicone-Grease-100pcs-lot_3.jpg&w=2592&h=1944&ei=fnudT4Br5qTQBfOMkfgO&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=376&sig=104289275560145160114&page=3&tbnh=146&tbnw=258&start=39&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:39,i:217&tx=155&ty=77

Some people are very suspicious of others lol. For the record thermal paste is not a drug in any way :laugh:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes it's thermal transfer paste for CPUs. Use it when building pcs


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

rchippex said:


> Looks like thermal paste to me which is used for processors etc on computers.
> 
> EDIT: Quick google search turned up this:
> 
> ...


Haha nice one mate, good find...........you must admit though you can't blame his bird for thinking it was something dodgy, serves her right for not asking him though eh!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I would go with thermal paste as well. Used it before. Strange with the Chinese writing though.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

PHHead said:


> Haha nice one mate, good find...........you must admit though you can't blame his bird for thinking it was something dodgy, serves her right for not asking him though eh!


Yeah lol. Most would probably do the same when presented with syringes of a white substance lol. She can breathe easy now.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

whats the kick in time of thermal transfer paste and how much lean mass can i expect to gain over a course thanks guys!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

cawley123 said:


> whats the kick in time of thermal transfer paste and how much lean mass can i expect to gain over a course thanks guys!


Not much for mass gains but it's best stacked with clen or DNP to reduce heat induced sweat.


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

Only if you add a "heat sink".

MInd, being with someone who is overweight and stores that sort of stuff in his bedroom....... :lol:

OR perhpas he is the missing/sought-after drug rapist/murderer?

:lol:


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

looks GTG to me.


----------

